# 1950 Whizzer Schwinn Front Brake Drum: Changing Spoke Size Question



## Real Steel (Apr 1, 2015)

The rear wheel looks original to the bike and uses .105 spokes. The front wheel rim and spokes were replaced by a previous owner and he used .120 spokes. Those .120 spokes are now laced through the front brake drum.  

I'm now replacing the front rim and spokes to match the rear wheel.

Can I lace the front wheel with .105 spokes and still use the same brake drum? The .105 spokes would be laced through the .120+ holes in the drum.

Thank you for your help!


----------

